# Hobie 2017 mirage 180



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Hobie now has a reverse for the Mirage drive, looks like a pull chord cam action system that simply reverses the directions of the fins 180 degrees. I have rarely had a need for reverse but if this system is durable it will be a winner, looking forward to closer look.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks like the pedal kayak market is going to become much more competitive. While Hobie will still command a premium price, it looks like Wilderness is getting aggressive with their pricing. 


https://www.rapidmedia.com/kayakang...with-wilderness-systems-new-kayak-lineup.html


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Has anyone found dimensions on these? They look more narrow than the turbo fins and don't appear to be much longer so how are they going to compare power wise?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

calveryc said:


> Has anyone found dimensions on these? They look more narrow than the turbo fins and don't appear to be much longer so how are they going to compare power wise?


We are all waiting on answer however I imagine we will have to wait until someone can do a side by side comparison. The 180 drive does not seem to have the same amount of surface area as the turbo fins, travel is the same so unless leading edge and trailing edge have been redesigned or a different sprocket has been used to change the drive ratio I imagine they will not be equal to the turbos however this is only a semi educated guess.


----------



## Debt-Finder (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it will be a flop. Bass fisherman will be happy but for saltwater, there is no huge advantage. If you wanted to go backwards, put your pedals in backwards.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Debt-Finder said:


> I think it will be a flop. Bass fisherman will be happy but for saltwater, there is no huge advantage. If you wanted to go backwards, put your pedals in backwards.


Not to be disagreeable however saltwater fishing for specks and red fish under dock lights this drive will be advantageous as well on numerous other conditions including bridges holding ones spot over structure, ect.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't go backwards in my Hobie, but if I did I would want to go backwards immediately like a Propel drive can. If you have to use your hands to change the fin direction then you might as well just hand paddle yourself. I guess hand paddling a PA isn't that easy though.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Sean72 said:


> I don't go backwards in my Hobie, but if I did I would want to go backwards immediately like a Propel drive can. If you have to use your hands to change the fin direction then you might as well just hand paddle yourself. I guess hand paddling a PA isn't that easy though.


I think you're assuming too much possibly, take a look at the video it takes approximately one second to change the direction a simple pull of a cord actually, to each his own though. I personally like the idea but I'm not running out to get one.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

You're probably right. It isn't much different than making a minor rudder adjustment. It's a good solution and probably useful, but maybe not quite as good as a propeller if you're a die hard bridge/dock fisherman.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Sean72 said:


> You're probably right. It isn't much different than making a minor rudder adjustment. It's a good solution and probably useful, but maybe not quite as good as a propeller if you're a die hard bridge/dock fisherman.


A lot of people fish Fresh and Salt. Going btb reverse isn't that crucial but fishing freshwater banks and inshore bridges it will come in handy. Sure you could have bought a propel and had reverse before but then you're purchasing an inferior kayak just to have reverse. Now you can have a great kayak and reverse.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

calveryc said:


> Has anyone found dimensions on these? They look more narrow than the turbo fins and don't appear to be much longer so how are they going to compare power wise?




I saw on Facebook where Hobie responded to that question and they made sure the power and efficiency stayed the same. They will also have turbo 180 fins avilable that are comparable to the current turbo fins


----------



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hobie game changer!*

Check this out! I'm in https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PlBwnLGxMhkUWvV9w&sig2=Kkqt7cuor1W8yvel_J-yaQ


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not a hobie owner, only been in one...but it seems to me from strictly a business perspective REVERSE is needed, otherwise why would the market leader make such an investment into engineering and production prototypes to fine tune their product for release?

I think they saw decreasing sales and figured out they needed some sizzle to compete w/ the others who are giving the market what they want.

When you consider what the materials cost for this type of plastic molding, the profit margin must be double digits for Hobie mfg.

I think it's a great thing to have so many peddle drive options, prices should come down making it easier to get into the next level of kayaks.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I think it's a great thing to have so many peddle drive options, prices should come down making it easier to get into the next level of kayaks.


I highly doubt prices come down. Hobie set the bar for pricing a long time ago. It's the reason Native can justify charging $2600 for a kayak that has flush mounted rod holders.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome!
Glad I didn't buy a new revo to replace the one that got crushed yet!
Wonder what the price difference will be?


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder what the price of the drive will be. A lot of people will be upgrading just their mirage if it's not too insane.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

calveryc said:


> I wonder what the price of the drive will be. A lot of people will be upgrading just their mirage if it's not too insane.


I love Hobie's but no doubt all of their upgrades are expensive. It costs about $620 now for a replacement mirage drive.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NLytle said:


> I highly doubt prices come down. Hobie set the bar for pricing a long time ago. It's the reason Native can justify charging $2600 for a kayak that has flush mounted rod holders.


 I dunno, supply & demand will dictate final pricing it always does.

The 1st company to present a moderately priced peddle yak under $2500 will probably experience huge sales.

I don't think Hobie or Native is worth what they ask for them to be honest.
But there are some cool designs coming out for sure.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I dunno, supply & demand will dictate final pricing it always does.
> 
> The 1st company to present a moderately priced peddle yak under $2500 will probably experience huge sales.
> 
> ...




Perception has introduced a pedal drive that will be cheaper then the competition and Old Town just won best new kayak with there Predator PDL. It's a sharp looking platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

barefoot said:


> I dunno, supply & demand will dictate final pricing it always does.
> 
> The 1st company to present a moderately priced peddle yak under $2500 will probably experience huge sales.
> 
> ...


The Hobie outback now is $2300 which is less than $2500.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I read that the 2017 models will be $150 more. With these new pedal brands being so pricey I think the outback will be at a good price point. This fall will be a GREAT time to by a used hobie for sure. There will be steals to be had.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

calveryc said:


> The Hobie outback now is $2300 which is less than $2500.


 Really, never knew that.
Can you stand easily in the outback?

But no reverse for $2500.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

The new outback with reverse will be $2500


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

You can stand pretty easy in calm to light chop.


----------

